# Residential wall hung toilet



## pipe_stretcher (Dec 9, 2011)

I am getting ready to do a 1st rough on a house that is getting duravit wall hung toilets. I'm trying to figure out the specs on the waste and water supply so I know the best way to rough the toilets in but there is little instructions on the duravit website, and I'm not sure what to do. If anyone has experience or ideas I would greatly appreciate it, thank you and this is the link to the website of the toilet, also I have to put one on a block wall an I'm not sure what to do with that

http://www.duravit.us/website/homep...erview/series/darling_new.us-en.html?p=680608


----------



## newyorkcity (Nov 25, 2010)

Did you get the carrier?


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

You will need to check the rotation to determine the potential for the spectral rotatory chuck.

And you need to post an intro.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

newyorkcity said:


> Did you get the carrier?


Yea you need a helper to carry it. Those things are heavy


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

The new PlastiCast aren't so bad.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Get the big tube of Liquid Nails, trust me.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

these guys are lying to you i will tell you how to do it first you pipe a tee with a toilet flange in wall at height you want toilet then you make a backing for the new toilet 1x4 work best then after the sheet rock is put up you get fender washers and screws you place bowl wax on toilet horn then scew toilet to wall with fender washers done deal


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

revenge said:


> these guys are lying to you i will tell you how to do it first you pipe a tee with a toilet flange in wall at height you want toilet then you make a backing for the new toilet 1x4 work best then after the sheet rock is put up you get fender washers and screws you place bowl wax on toilet horn then scew toilet to wall with fender washers done deal


You must really mean this b/c this is the first time I could read one of your posts.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

revenge said:


> these guys are lying to you i will tell you how to do it first you pipe a tee with a toilet flange in wall at height you want toilet then you make a backing for the new toilet 1x4 work best then after the sheet rock is put up you get fender washers and screws you place bowl wax on toilet horn then scew toilet to wall with fender washers done deal


Carriage bolts for carriers around here.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

if you forget to put backing you could always use toggle bolt, btw i am on the computer thats why my post make more sense but i am still to lazy to put punctuation and i dont have spell check dont know how to install so.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
for all the ones i missed i figure put them in now and be forgiven later


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

revenge said:


> if you forget to put backing you could always use toggle bolt, btw i am on the computer thats why my post make more sense but i am still to lazy to put punctuation and i dont have spell check dont know how to install so.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> for all the ones i missed i figure put them in now and be forgiven later


.............. I love it. Good one


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

I guess I was doing it wrong I always used plastic anchors and screws.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

I think he got the point Any one ever seen a wall hung in res???


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he got the point Any one ever seen a wall hung in res???


I have....honest.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I have seen 1 wall hung in residential.....they also have an elevator to the basement.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he got the point Any one ever seen a wall hung in res???


Yeah, me too. Eccentric job super. We put wall hung wc and urinal in his house!


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

revenge said:


> if you forget to put backing you could always use toggle bolt, btw i am on the computer thats why my post make more sense but i am still to lazy to put punctuation and i dont have spell check dont know how to install so.....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> for all the ones i missed i figure put them in now and be forgiven later


*face palms*

At least you are consistent, revenge


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pipe_stretcher said:


> I am getting ready to do a 1st rough on a house that is getting duravit wall hung toilets. I'm trying to figure out the specs on the waste and water supply so I know the best way to rough the toilets in but there is little instructions on the duravit website, and I'm not sure what to do. If anyone has experience or ideas I would greatly appreciate it, thank you and this is the link to the website of the toilet, also I have to put one on a block wall an I'm not sure what to do with that
> 
> http://www.duravit.us/website/homepage/products/product_overview/series/darling_new.us-en.html?p=680608


You need to post a proper intro before you can get any real help here..


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

pipe_stretcher said:


> I am getting ready to do a 1st rough on a house that is getting duravit wall hung toilets. I'm trying to figure out the specs on the waste and water supply so I know the best way to rough the toilets in but there is little instructions on the duravit website, and I'm not sure what to do. If anyone has experience or ideas I would greatly appreciate it, thank you and this is the link to the website of the toilet, also I have to put one on a block wall an I'm not sure what to do with that
> 
> http://www.duravit.us/website/homepage/products/product_overview/series/darling_new.us-en.html?p=680608


I could see an issue with magnetic reversal of the flux mold on the bobby basin, now the influx of fecal flow through the hemisphere could cause irrational flow within the capacitor, you understand now?

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he got the point Any one ever seen a wall hung in res???


Yep.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he got the point Any one ever seen a wall hung in res???


 There's a whole neighorhood in Naperville have wall hung closets in home.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ur house?? I want one but without the wall and have the carrier and bolts chromed I think that would look cool... The wc just floating on 4 bolts and a stubb out


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Ur house?? I want one but without the wall and have the carrier and bolts chromed I think that would look cool... The wc just floating on 4 bolts and a stubb out


 With glass pipings for educatal (sp) purpose??


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Hell yea. Great idea. You know where I can get glass 4" pipe ??


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Hell yea. Great idea. You know where I can get glass 4" pipe ??


 At bong supplier house... laughing


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Ok. I know a guy who knows a guy that can hook me up


----------



## pipe_stretcher (Dec 9, 2011)

I put up an intro, never knew I needed to do that. Makes sense. But yes wall hung toilets in residential building. Is it really a shock?? Why not if you got the money


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

pipe_stretcher said:


> I put up an intro, never knew I needed to do that. Makes sense. But yes wall hung toilets in residential building. Is it really a shock?? Why not if you got the money


Oops...wrong thread...


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I've seen them in residential, never roughed one in, but re-set several
You need the carrier fitting for the rough


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Looks like your rough in info is on that link. 8 5/8 " aff for the stubb out hight idk if that's Ada. Around here with Kholer wall hungs it's 5" and 8" for Ada. I set mine at 7 1/2 " aff to take in account the 1/2" for the seat that puts me rite on 18" from seat to floor 

Thanks for the intro. Welcome aboard. Good to see some younger guys joining


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

So what I'm old. Wow you didnt tell me that:wheelchair:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not old. Experienced. When I was under 30 ud be old... now I'm 34 I see 40 coming fast. No more teasing guys they are old for me I can't imagine what knees backs feel like when your 50


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

It does go fast, and then faster. My son told me today he has put a down payment on an engagement ring. Time goes fast

For everyone here, I dont try and be annoying, sorry if I have been. I am enjoying being on PZ and getting to chat with you all


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> It does go fast, and then faster. My son told me today he has put a down payment on an engagement ring. Time goes fast
> 
> For everyone here, I dont try and be annoying, sorry if I have been. I am enjoying being on PZ and getting to chat with you all


 No plm.. the beating will continue til the morals improves..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> No plm.. the beating will continue til the morals improves..


 Thank you, 
And I still want to know your secret!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Thank you,
> And I still want to know your secret!!


 Meet me at the Wild hockey game or at Isabella cabin!


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

But your in Chicago somewhere


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeap.. but I do go up to Isabella every year..


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Hum, I'll google it


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> Yeap.. but I do go up to Isabella every year..


Lmao


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Hum, I'll google it


 Whera ya about in twin cities?


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

I googled it I give up. Some secrets arent ment to be shared.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Plumberman911 said:


> It does go fast, and then faster. My son told me today he has put a down payment on an engagement ring. Time goes fast
> 
> For everyone here, I dont try and be annoying, sorry if I have been. I am enjoying being on PZ and getting to chat with you all


Stop worrying if some zoner is annoyed they will get over it and if they don't that's ther problem...... If you like me great and if you don't like me then I don't give a Fu,?k. That's my motto. And trust me mist ether like me a lot or dislike me s lot. I can be annoying as he'll to workwith 

I think your a great addition to the zone plumberman911

Never said what the 911 means ????


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Minnasota? whent to the Vikings stadium once. Loved MInn. I'd move there if it wasnt so cold


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

plumberman911 has been my google email for 15 yrs. I have always done service work as my base and thought plumberman911 because some calls are emergancies was kinda catchy.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Plumberman911 said:


> Minnasota? whent to the Vikings stadium once. Loved MInn. I'd move there if it wasnt so cold


My bad.. thought you were from there, checked ur profile.. your're a okie...


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

Not born and bread Okie but yes I am. Lived here since I was five.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Yea like biz. Dang okies. Take this. 









The smell and sound of okie eyeballs burning. Sssssssssizzzzzzleee


----------



## Plumberman911 (Dec 23, 2012)

You aint funny,:furious::2guns:LMAO


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I think he got the point Any one ever seen a wall hung in res???


I have installed hundreds of them.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Make sure that the bolts are LEVEL. I had to fix one (without cutting the wall open) that wasn't level. Between the bolts being 1/8" out of level, and the POS American Standard porcelain being another 1/8" out, it was noticeable. Those folks from Belgium did not pay 3/4 million to have a crooked water closet in their powder bath.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking at the cut sheet, it appears as though the flush water is supplied through the wall. Does it have a concealed tank, or does it use a flush valve, or what?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Not old. Experienced. When I was under 30 ud be old... now I'm 34 I see 40 coming fast. No more teasing guys they are old for me I can't imagine what knees backs feel like when your 50


 It sucks !:yes:
Had back surgery in June, and I have an appointment on Jan 2nd, looking at the possibility of a second go under the knife again.


----------



## pipe_stretcher (Dec 9, 2011)

Yea, I found the carrier specifically used for this toilet. This is new for me but the tank is built into the carrier which sits in the wall cavity, so the toilet has to be on a 6" wall. Contractor has no choice and there's no flush valve, hence a tank in the wall. My question is, what do you do if something goes wrong in the tank 7 months down the road???? Guess i'll find out more when I get the toilet and do the trim


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> It sucks !:yes:
> Had back surgery in June, and I have an appointment on Jan 2nd, looking at the possibility of a second go under the knife again.


That sucks. Bro


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

pipe_stretcher said:


> Yea, I found the carrier specifically used for this toilet. This is new for me but the tank is built into the carrier which sits in the wall cavity, so the toilet has to be on a 6" wall. Contractor has no choice and there's no flush valve, hence a tank in the wall. My question is, what do you do if something goes wrong in the tank 7 months down the road???? Guess i'll find out more when I get the toilet and do the trim


Never seen that !! But I bet some here have. I'd know for sure before I rough in for. And dam sure before the walls are closed. You want to understand 100% of the fixture befor u ever start. Il be reading this thread to learn more on ur fixture ???


----------

